# Mustangs gaited??



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was curious about a gaited mustang and googled it. I found this website, its quite lengthy and I kinda skimmed through it, but i think it might explain a gaited mustang.

http://www.thegaitedhorse.com/pryor_mountain_mustang.htm


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks! yes i read that article....that is the only one i really found. i did find another one that was for breeding and I guess the stallion always produced gaited foals just like himself.

hmmm.....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is interesting. I'm quite curious now


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i know....the lady i bought him from was a flake, so she might have lied to me, but im so confused now? lol

here's that other page

http://landru.i-link-2.net/kiger/page2.html


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The only thing i can think of is that wayyy wayyy back a mustang got crossed with a gaited breed and they made a new breed and all, or maybe its just where they are from. I wish i could ask the horse lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh and here's another...i guess i just answered my own question. lol thanks!

http://www.springwaterstation.com/


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I googled the um registry that that horse is from and got this from their website. It says they are from like Spanish descent. Here's the website

http://www.kigers.com/smkr/info.html


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That might explain his looking a little cow hocked. A lot of gaited breeds are. Ours all popped out of their mom gaiting, but its hard to tell now because they goof off so much. When I come along beside them gaiting on Vida they sure go into their gait though. Pretty cute trying to act big like mom


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww that sounds so cute vida!

yes, i guess because of where they came from (with all the different terrains and conditions, almost all kigers developed a natural fifth gate (i just read that )

thanks for the info guys!

i did not know that the cow hocked-ness and extra gait are linked...that is very interesting!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

my gelding is a half kiger and he does like a running walk that none of the horses can keep up with and he is a lil cow hawked also


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm....that would prob explain it then. ya thunder appears to be 'hopping' at some points too lol, but it don't know if that is the fifth gate.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by their fifth gait? Is it sort of like a pace (what standardbreds do?) or is it something completely different?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the 5th gait is the rack


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vida, do you have a video of what that looks like? I'm so curious hehe


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya me tooo!! i dont know what im talking about lol.....i just read they have a fifth gate????????? gee im so confused. what's the 'rack'


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

here.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_gait

http://www.gaitedhorses.net/Articles/Rack/RackingGait.shtml


i don't know if it's these that he does :? ill have to watch the next time im out there.........


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its very interesting! I think i just saw some videos that someone posted in the video section of this forum. It said racking, and of course i didn't put one and one together. It looks like an interesting, but comfy gait.

Do you train them to go into that gait, or does it just come to them naturally?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm i think it can be trained, but it is mostly natural.

how many gaits outside of the 4 are there???


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G8w4RUxJD3c

does anyone see an extra gait in these horses?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I watched that video and didn't see any other different gaits. The walk, trot and canter all seemed normal to me


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya that's what i was thinking.....just wasnt sure lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

this is one of the videos i saw. I do believe she is on here (name is doublemfarm i think)

[/url]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9F2q3LX_whM
Vida, Is this what your horses do...or just a very fast walk? It looks comfy tho


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm lucky to get a still photo taken of myself much less a video :lol: 
I'll see what I can find online, that right hind, right front, left hind, left front is confusing and hard to picture. 
Here is a saddlebred at slow motion. Very animated but you get the idea 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIN-6oyJZ4M
Here is a web site that explains a bit about the different breeds and different wording. With my girls its called a pleasure gait and isn't nearly as animated, but the foot fall is the same. 
http://www.gaitedhorses.net/Articles/Rack/RackingGait.shtml.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's definitely very cool! The horses look so purdy when they do it too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Gaits of gaited horses is very confusing because each breed calls it something different :? I just happened on this article that expains it very well http://www.bridleandbit.com/artman/publish/article_20819.shtml

If you really watch how the horses feet hit the ground you can see the diffence when that one foot is always on the ground.
Appylover- yes thats what Vida goes like at her pleasure gait or rack. See it is confusing. :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well, ill have to watch it a bit more, but i don't think he is gaited. some people think they can see it, but it should be something you actually see, not guess. well thanks for the info!


----------

